# Problem with Brake Shift Interlock Switch



## TRU2AU (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello, I am a newbie and a dummy  when it comes to electrical problems on a car. I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima GXE. When you crank the car it is almost impossible to move out of park. Especially in the morning. I have researched it and think I have figured it out. Its called the brake interlock switch. The question I have is this hard to replace are do I need to take it to Nissan dealership and pay $450.  Even though the part probally cost $13.95 and the labor to change it about 5 minutes.  But that is what I get from not going to Nissan College and learning how to rip people off and be able to sleep with a clear conscience.  Thanks for any help you can provide to save on my frustration. In Christ's Name, Chris Godfrey


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you know how to replace it, then why take it to a dealer?


----------



## TRU2AU (Apr 16, 2005)

brianw said:


> If you know how to replace it, then why take it to a dealer?


I don't have a clue where it is on the car. I also am not completely sure that is what is wrong with it. Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh... sorry.

I was reading your message and it sounded like you had a good idea what was wrong and how to fix it. Pardon my confusion. 

Hard to move out of park... Park/Neutral Position switch may be out of adjustment. Check the FSM, in the `99 it's page AT-83. Looks fairly straightforward if it's just an adjustment... unfortunately the FSM does not describe this specific condition exactly, so it's hard to say. I don't see an actual brake interlock switch in the `99 FSM AT section. You might want to check with a good independent Nissan mechanic and see if you can get a better diagnosis and an estimate.

edit: I do see a brake switch, but no specific trouble diagnosis related to it...


----------



## DandyMax (Feb 18, 2005)

TRU2AU said:


> I don't have a clue where it is on the car. I also am not completely sure that is what is wrong with it. Thanks


On most Nissans there is a shift lock solenoid/park position assembly located at the base of the shifter. It locks the lever in Park until it receives a signal from the stop lamp switch (ie- brake pedal depressed) and from the key cylinder when you turn the key to ON. Once it activates the lever can then be shifted out of Park. If it's sticking or dead you won't be able to shift the lever normally. They're usually plastic assemblies.. maybe not that durable.

You should be able to get at the solenoid yourself. You'll need to pull off most of the center trim pieces including the console box itself to get to it but if you're reasonably handy with basic tools and take your time it's doable.


----------



## bill monahna (Jul 7, 2005)

*out of park*

I had a problem starting my car,so I took the battery out and had it checked, I was shown that it was dead and I needed a new one. I bought one and installed it, Now there is no problem as of yet with it stating however I tried to go for a ride and the thing wont come out of park, I looked at the manual and it say that the shift lock key will have to be reset but it never moved. so I called the dealer and I was told that it could be a fuse or the solinoid, I also noticed that when I put the breaks on the break lights do not come on. I did purchase the extended service gold warranty, and I was told that the solinoid might be or might not be covered, what is this soilanoid and where would I check for the fuse that they are talking about, I checked all the fuses in the inside of the car. can someone help?


----------

